# Hale | Ventured-Backed Vaping Device to Wean Users Off Nicotine



## fbb1964 (8/3/21)

https://regulatorwatch.com/brent_st...g-device-to-ween-users-off-nicotine-regwatch/



*Hale | Ventured-Backed Vaping Device to Wean Users Off Nicotine*
By
Brent Stafford
-
March 5, 2021
*Nicotine vaping devices are a disruptive technology that forever changed the prospects for cigarette smokers who want to quit.*
But success comes at a price and for the vaping industry that price is the enmity of many tobacco-controllers and public health.

One such vaping opponent is philanthropist Michael Bloomberg. He’s provided hundreds of millions of dollars to groups and governments in support of their anti-vaping efforts. This is why many within the tobacco-harm reduction community, grew concerned when hearing chatter about Bloomberg’s possible financial involvement with a new nicotine vaping device called Hale.

In this episode of RegWatch we are joined by Josh Israel the CEO & Co-Founder of Hava, the company behind Hale. Hear first-hand about the genesis of the device, how it’s being brought to market, who is providing financing, and why its developers believe Hale, is the true smoking cessation alternative.

Only on RegWatch by RegulatorWatch.com.

Released: March 6, 2021
Produced by Brent Stafford

This episode is supported by DEMAND VAPE

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------

